

Dell: death of the PC is "complete nonsense" - waitwhat
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/370012/dell-death-of-the-pc-is-complete-nonsense

======
bitwize
There's no question anymore. The iPad is what engineers and visionaries
envisioned personal computing to look like ever since the early seventies at
least. So in a way, the PC isn't dying, it's just now coming alive.

Now that we're officially in the future, the conventional PC isn't going to
_die_. But it will dwindle, become a specialty tool for specialty users. The
iPad and iPhone will take over as mass-market general computing devices.

------
wazoox
The PC probably is losing steam; most people are happy enough with whatever
5-years vintage machine, nowadays. However, I totally agree with the idea that
HP selling its PC division is complete craziness (the best parallel I've seen
would be McDonalds stopping selling hamburgers, on the premise that there
aren't making enough profit on them).

------
Ubersoldat
I just have to raise my head to see at least 60 new HP computers and 100 23'
HP monitors in my office. I don't see any of all this people using an iPad
(most of us have one) to do work. So no, the PC market is not dead and it
ain't going to be replaced by some 10 inch media player. Hell, I even have an
iMac sitting idle next to me because I can't get it to work as I want to.

------
ZipCordManiac
What they are saying is it's the death of the PC for casual people, which I
somewhat agree with. There will always be desktops around, no doubt, but will
the general population still be buying them in 10 years when they can just
hookup a tablet to their big screen ? I don't think so, no reason.

